# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  How random can you get?

## EmeraldBlyze

Just for laughs I'd like to try a little comp for the most random thing thats ever happened to you in a dream...

Heres mine

I had my 3rd Induced LD last night yet still control was not complete...


I was in the school theatre when i saw this wolf outside...I brought it in and one of the teachers said I wasn't allowed.. I assessed the situation and realized this must be a dream. I then decided to fly around the school for awhile. I saw a water buffalo on the school oval so i picked it up turned it into a shiney white 4 door family sized car and then proceeded to brag about what I had done..

That was pretty random.  It seemed a good idea at the time

----------


## EmeraldBlyze

well...I thought it was random  :tongue2:

----------


## cooter

Wow... I must really be weird...

I ended my last lucid dream with a group of us bouncing up and down on the top of semi-transparant colorful poles on a sinking battleship. Then someone died and I went on the ship to see him off, and he folded into a semi-cartoon octopus, like a book closing. I don't know if you would find that random, but for me it was a fairly normal dream.

I'm starting to worry about myself now...

----------


## Tsen

Hm...I've had a few.  Once I was beating some guy up with a gigantic wooden replica of an old Thunderbird car (it was life-sized), and I realized I must be dreaming.  Then the dream started to fade out, and I thought, wait!  I'm lucid, so this dream doesn't have to end here!  I can do whatever I want now!  Then I felt a sudden urge for popcorn, so I went and microwaved some...and then woke up.  That was about it...

And there's a few others I've posted in the past, but I'm too lazy to find them.  Something about blue owls and lightsabers in one of them...I'll see if it's in my dream journal in a sec.

----------


## green1152

I wish I could brag about a random lucid dream, but I can't. I can just brag about my psychedelic non-lucid dreams. So here it goes:

I was dreaming once, as if I was walking in the normal world... Don't remember much besides that. Everything felt normal. All of a sudden, there was a pop, as if a toaster was done toasting its bread. Just after that, my whole world as I knew it desolved into particles and everything felt as if it was completely opposite, like another dimension of inside-out. Then everything went white. I was just sitting in a white cloud or something. I couldn't see a single thing. Pop! The toaster sound again, the particles came back and started to form my world again. It was intense, I must say.

----------


## zyzzyva

Most of my dreams are non-lucid (AAAAAARGHHH) but they, too, are enjoyable- and random. Very random. The best was one in which my brother had been sentenced to death for "first degree angering a goat" and I had to litigate the case all the way to the US Supreme Court- and lost!. I eventually saved my brother after the govenor pardoned him15 minutes (the dream was very specific about that) before he was set to die. God, it was creepy, but I laughed for hours after I woke up.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

how bout this onMy family is told we are going to "Disney World and furniture outlet" which was just my old, old, old old school dressed up nicely. No rides, nothing. I walk on stage cause i got bored, and a HUUUUUUUUUUUGE crowd was there. I then put on a mickey mouse costume and proceeded to bob up and down in a cartoony fashion. After that, we were given a return trip to our house. Gandalf and Pippen were watching our house for us. They both fell asleep from drinking too much blended pizza (Watching reruns of Pokémon.) and accidently lost our Balrog. I knew he lost it because there was this Extremely large pee stain on our Carpet. Then a big "scene missing" sign is put up, at which time, the "let's all go to the lobby" song was playing. The man who put the record on was then kicked in the nuts. I woke  up and I almost drained my bladder I was laughing so much.

----------


## EmeraldBlyze

Lol hilarious...Keep em comin guys.

Last night i dreamt a serial killer parrot was flying around a toyshop...I saved the day by killing it...But i was sad since i had killed the parrot...So I ran off crying...I woke up in tears...wtf

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

well this dream wasnt lucid but wtf ,

I got out of bed and walked in my hall and noticed two 6 foot tall mechanical wolves making love to 1 another   ::o:   , then (I have no idea why I did this) I erm, examined what they were doing a little closer  :tongue2:  only to find that the female had the dick and she was gving it to the male in the rear   :Eek:     yeah... pretty random there

----------


## Wicked

Almost all my LD's are pretty random. I have a hard time remembering my plans in the LD, so I end up just doing stuff without much purpose. For example, that one LD, I went outside, saw a building, and randomly decided to climb on it, Spiderman style. (at that point my friends came and started throwing rocks on me, but that's another point  :tongue2: )

----------


## HeadsAkimbo

You b&#96;stards are killing me, I don&#96;t know what&#96;s best- questionably gendered mecha-wolf porn or first degree goat angering.
I&#96;ll have a look in some old dream diaries,but don&#96;t know if I can compete.Keep this thread going.I think I&#96;ve laughed my balls off.

----------


## Tsukin

Here's pretty random dream I had, not lucid though.

I was driving and pulled over for some dude I never met before who wanted to use my car to hook up his playstation 2. When he realized he couldn't hook it up, he told me to drive to some large power plant area and he found a chord and plug about the size of a shopping mall and put the small end into the ps2 and started playing.

----------


## Scotty G

I had 2 pretty random ones during my WILD nap today ...

First I woke up in my bed and my parents were in the room by the door, my dad was sitting in some chair, my mom standing next to him.  They asked me to talk about some court case(??) I said "Fuck that i've got better things to do in my dream than talk about that" and punched my dad in the face.  all 3 of us started laughing and then my dream changed ...

I had another were i started the dream in a super-market with a REALLY big front door.  I bust thru the boor, flinging it wide open and ran out into the street.  I started lifting up peoples hoods on cars and slamming them down really hard and i remember being really happy at this point.  I started running on top of cars and then jumped into the bed of some truck.  There was a black guy writing his name in piss on the back window of the cab.  All a sudden I had to pee really bad, but i thought about reading something on here about how someone peed in a LD and woke up wet   :Eek:   I couldn't hold it any longer so i unzipped the fly and let er rip.  the force was so strong that it knocked me off my feet.  i made a really high arc that landed on the car behind us(we were stopped at a traffic light).  It felt like i was really peeing .. and it felt good, like when you REALLY have to go and then finally go ... soon after, my dream changed

i woke up dry though so im happy about that   ::mrgreen::

----------


## l3xicon

Probably the most random thing that has ever happened to me in my dreams is when i was being chased by beetle juice.
...it was really crazy! i remember i had it when i was around the age of 12...which is 4..er...5 yrs. ago? Anyways....he had a knife...& i was w/my mom in Blockbuster...& i lost my shoes outside the door...& for some reason it was very important that i got this shoe back...but Beetle Juice was always standing outside the doors waiting for me! But for one second i looked back & he was gone, so i ran out grabbed the shoe & ran back 2 the safety of my mom! 
Victory for Zim...er me!

----------


## HeadsAkimbo

Had one where my sister brought home a new pet - an 8 foot tall cross between a t-rex and godzilla which rampaged around the house trying to eat the cat before it started dispensing big green burgers from it&#96;s head(ala a meaty pez dispenser) which it eats.

 Had another where Bruce Willis was a dc then he morphed into a wooden puppet ninja.

 There was one in a supermarket which had a flat stone circle where this group of asian girls were floating a few feet above it ,whenever there was a loud noise this would activate their levitation.They then froze and turned into chocolate statues.(unfortunately non lucid -hmmm chocolate asian girls).

 What&#96;s the most random clothes you have found yourself wearing in a dream?
 - for me I became lucid once and found myself wearing metallic silver pvc pants and top with flashing neon purple piping,bow tie and top hat.Trust me i usually don&#96;t dress like this.

----------


## Citrusponge

The most random thing i have ever done in a dream is slicing up headcrab zombies with my trusty gravity gun/saw blades, then attempting to ... copulate ... with the bloody remains. Yep. I was not lucid.

----------


## l3xicon

::shock::  
erm..........interesting

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

Referring to Mr HeadsAkimbo new topic, the strangest clothes I have been wearing in any dream were these extremely Link like clothes, except white with no dumb cone hat, or that mickey mouse suit I told about earlier

----------


## l3xicon

Dude u dressed like link!!!! oh...that is so....AWESOME!

----------


## Jammy

Hahaha  hilarious Tsen   ::lol::  





> _Originally posted by Tsen_
> *I can do whatever I want now! *Then I felt a sudden urge for popcorn, so I went and microwaved some...and then woke up.*



You had the power to do everything you wanted... and you went for popcorn... thats style  ::D: 

EDIT:
hoho im still laughing  ::rolllaugh::  ... imagining you even stood there watching it pop...*pop* *pop* ...hooo *shed a tear*

Its to late... im going to bed

----------


## PitstopETW

i was walkin on a boardwalk and jumped off the edge and fell into a tube whihc took me to a jungle juice palace.  There were river of red and castles as high as i could see. I was like this is a dream and started to control. There were black chicks there so i started to talk to them. I made out with the one and then i was forced into a tube flying down covered in juice. I ended up on end of boardwalk but then turned my envionment into a hotel room with a hot chick . I took her clothes off and then realized she was a cardboard box and so was it. i started rubbing up against her and then i woke up and relaized i had a wet dream. weird huh. this seems to happen a couple times a year when i havent had sex in awhile and i go lucid hahaha. man my lifes ridiculous.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

Girismyleader, 'tis not as fun when you have no idea wether you are wearing the classic brown pants or the *shudder* white tights... Jus thinking bout them gives me the shivers.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

Oh yes,  I have had a better dream in days past.

It starts with me Having to save the world, and to do so, I have to drive to the evil Robot Michael Jackson's Neverland Opium Den of Oddities. I look around for cars, but none are to be found. A giant of a man  passing by who claimed to be my inner self told me to transform into my ultimate form. He said it would be my wildest dream. That turned out to be a wooden carving of Jesus and Bhuddah Square Dancing on top of a Harley with sparklers on back. I then ride into the Michael Jackson's Neverland Opium Den of Oddities (said so on the sign) and I see Michael. Then, with big swrod in hand, I transform into the link thing I said about earlier (It's reocurring). I grow about fifty feet and looking menacing. Before I can do anything, Michael says "Go home now, little boy, Your kind has caused me enough trouble." And I do so, with a frown and a tear, dragging my sword behind me as I walk into the sunset....

 Then the Cat scratched me and I woke up. Damn cat. I had something going there.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

Oh yeah, and as I was walking away, "Happiness is a warm gun" started playing in my head.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

Also, I've (Unfortunately) been seen wearing for fledged 90's & 80's stuff. Bright pink Zapa pants (hope I spelt that right) White checkered fanny pack, Pink & Green checkered puffy jacket and a large Pompadour. My shoes were trashy red ones with no laces (shoe Tounges outside the pants)  and evryone called me "patches". I'm only thirteen and I can't recall ever wearing anything that ever resembled that, unless they had that stuff in toddler's size.

----------


## Wicked

Oh, and I remember an old non-lucid dream where I was Spiderman, but for some reason instead of using web, I had rollerblades with little rockets on them which I used to speed around   :tongue2:

----------


## Remus

I had one dream where I was in like a... daycare thing? o_O 

And, everyone was dressing up in costumes, and they brought me an Agent (Like Matrix) suit. xDDD 
I then went to a generic food-store place and was buying something, and a person said something like 'nice suit'. 

That was weird. And not a LD...

----------


## dancingxinxthexrain

I have got a random dream to share! I was supposably at a contruction site(but it really just looked like a bunch of dirt and a HUGE cage. ) There were two pro wrestlers hanging from chains on the cage having a spitting contest to see who could fill the buckets first  ::shock::   But then I had to go home because there was going to be tacos for dinner  ::-P:  

Also,I had a another one where I was planting "people seeds" in my backyard. They were all different colors like purple and green and pink.   ::mrgreen::

----------

